# Favorite marinate for deer meat



## Gotfive

Alright boys and girls. What's your favorite marinate recipe for deer meat????


----------



## Randy8216

Italian dressing is a good quick and easy one, ive also heard of coca-cola but never tried it


----------



## Twenty five ought six

My thought is that there are too many recipes for marinating venison.  You don't marinate veal, which is the meat closest to venison in texture and cooking.

The strongest marinade I use is Italian vinegar, or just some olive oil and red wine vinegar, with a little crushed garlic, which basically is the same thing.

Occasionally on something I'm going to fry, I'll soak in buttermilk overnight, but that's mostly to get the coating to stick better.


----------



## germag

This is for steaks cut from the backstrap or the big muscle in the ham.

1/2 cup soy sauce
1 tbsp vinegar
3 tbsp sesame oil
2 tbsp sugar
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
3 tbsp minced garlic
1 tsp onion powder
(optional) 1 tsp Adolph's Meat Tenderizer

marinate for at least 4 hours...overnight is better. 

wrap in bacon and grill on a very hot grill until the bacon is cooked, but the meat is med rare (as rare as you can keep it). I just singe the two sides that aren't covered by bacon for about 30 seconds on each side, then stand the steaks on their sides to get the bacon sides down. For a 1" thick steak, it's about 7-8 minutes total cooking time. IMHO, the WORST thing you can do to venison is overcook it.


----------



## maker4life

Mojo and Dales mixed .


----------



## RoboHunter

My grandmother would use buttermilk to tenderize it and it also takes the wild taste out. Then sprinkle meat tenderizer on it before the fryin pan. It was GOOD.


----------



## Paymaster

Fresh ground pepper and a little salt right before cooking. I love the taste of venison. I don't want to change that with a marinade.


----------



## wks41

x2 on the italian dressing


----------



## Brad

If you trim it right there will be no gamey taste just the taste of venison. It irritates me when people say venison tastes just like steak,if I wanted it to taste like steak I would eat steak, its much cheaper.


----------



## germag

Brad said:


> If you trim it right there will be no gamey taste just the taste of venison. It irritates me when people say venison tastes just like steak,if I wanted it to taste like steak I would eat steak, its much cheaper.



Steak? Heck no. It tastes like chicken.


----------



## duckbill

DALE'S


----------



## NCHillbilly

I think people are too gung-ho to marinate everything until it doesn't even taste like whatever it was to start with. Most deer meat doesn't need any marinating, I like to taste the deer meat. If it's handled right, it don't need marinating.


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter

Pickle juice......!!!!  Try it and you will never turn back!


----------



## pop pop jones

soak mine in apple juice over night


----------



## stev

Yoshida sweet&sour sauce.


----------



## Fletch_W

I'm not a hunter but the best deer I ever had was as a party last Christmas with some old friends, one was a hunter. He marinated the cuts in red wine, salt and pepper. That's it. 4 hours. I was sure it would be gamey. Then he seared the cuts on a hot grill and it was the best deer I've ever had. No gaminess whatsoever. Delicious. 

He made the wine, too! From some kit he bought online.


----------



## Al White

Trim up a backstrap, place it in a gallon bag, pour 2 glasses of a stout red wine, about 4 tablespoons of lemon juice and let it soak for a couple of days.  Season to taste then wrap the backstap with bacon, add to a hot grill until medium rare, remove and be prepared to taste the best thing ever!


----------



## KLR650

If I am doing a backstrap I will drop it in foil and cover with a bottle of italian dressing, slice two onions and a couple cloves of garlic on top, seal up and toss on the fire.

For roasts I like Stubbs marinades.


----------



## Jighead

I love deer meat because of it's gamey taste, just marinate in a little Allegro wild game marinade for about an hour to enhance the flavor of the meat,but if no marinade is handy salt and pepper is just fine.


----------



## bnew17

dales,, hands down!


----------



## rex upshaw

Jighead said:


> I love deer meat because of it's gamey taste, just marinate in a little Allegro wild game marinade for about an hour to enhance the flavor of the meat,but if no marinade is handy salt and pepper is just fine.



i agree about the allegro.  i sometime use a marinade and sometimes choose to just to rub it down with olive oil, garlic and sea salt.  

can't stand dales, way too salty.


----------



## Derek Edge

Paymaster said:


> Fresh ground pepper and a little salt right before cooking. I love the taste of venison. I don't want to change that with a marinade.



Exactly, well said.  I just don't see the need to marinate venison, ducks or even beef.  Why go through the trouble of eating venison if you just plan to mask the flavor with salty, oily marinades?  If the meat has been handled correctly (I prefer for my deer to hang/age in a walk in cooler for at least a week before processing, and my meat guy does this on request, remember, meat should be red, not brown) then there is no need for a marinade.  Venison steaks, salt & pepper, rare-med rare...mmm, good eats.  I also do duck breast this way and my family prefers these over ribeyes.


----------



## Niner

Well, I have to say that I get most of mine ground up for chili and such.  But the steaks I will sometimes soak in some Zesty Italian Dressing....and then again I sometimes just put some butter in the bottom of the cast iron skillet and hit 'em with some salt n peppa.


----------



## ragingbull

*marinade*

wrap with a piece of bacon and olive oil before cookin......


----------



## T Tolbert

Apple juice and syrup over night


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

dales is ok if you like your deer to taste like an asian salt lick....the best...is teryaki sauce (low sodium), dash or Worchestershire sauce, then Montreal steak seasoning sprinkled of steaks or roast....take a knife or fork and vigorously poke the meat (allows juices and montreal to seep in) marinate for 1 hr. then grill like normal....and bacon just ruins the meat...Ted Nugent once said, 
"people slap bacon on their wild game because they dont like the taste of wild game"


----------



## Laman

I have been using Dales for more than 30 years and never had family or friends comment on the meat being too salty, you have to know how to use it.  I was also told by a chef that the last thing you do is to puncture  any kind of meat before you cook it, lets  the natural juices out.


----------



## Mlrtime

NCHillbilly said:


> I think people are too gung-ho to marinate everything until it doesn't even taste like whatever it was to start with. Most deer meat doesn't need any marinating, I like to taste the deer meat. If it's handled right, it don't need marinating.



You said a mouthful brother. I'm right there with ya 100%.


----------



## Jcon87

Alright tryed apple juice salt pepper and fresh chopped garlic tonight in a freezer bag for 24 hours then grilled backstrap in 1/2 inch slices also tryed salt pepper fresh garlic and red 
wine amazing aswell let maranate for 24 hours and very tasty


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains

The best marinate for deer meat is ALLEGRO regular, hands down!
Try it once and you will never use Dales, Italian dressing or anything else ever again. Just make sure it is the regular Allegro.


----------



## GSUEagle86

Kraft Zesty Italian Dressing.


----------



## pop pop jones

Laman said:


> I have been using Dales for more than 30 years and never had family or friends comment on the meat being too salty, you have to know how to use it.  I was also told by a chef that the last thing you do is to puncture  any kind of meat before you cook it, lets  the natural juices out.



You gotta love true friends, and family.


----------



## clayfish

Salt and pepper. That's all it needs.


----------



## K9SAR

Haven't had venison in awhile since I don't hunt (nothing against it - just no time,) and my dad had brain surgery so he can't hunt *sigh*

I've used...

Guinness mixed with some seasoning and Worcestshire for marinade

Milk (just to draw some blood out)

Terriyaki mixed with water (stew meat cuts) and then deep-fried into deer nuggets 

Coffee and some seasonings for a roast in the Crock Pot all day long.


----------



## campinnurse

I find that fresh ground pepper does a lot for venison cubed steaks. Beats beef any day!


----------



## drumbum77

clayfish said:


> Salt and pepper. That's all it needs.



Agreed!


----------



## Mud Minnow

Laman said:


> I have been using Dales for more than 30 years and never had family or friends comment on the meat being too salty, you have to know how to use it.  I was also told by a chef that the last thing you do is to puncture  any kind of meat before you cook it, lets  the natural juices out.



X2, i've never had a complaint with dales.


----------



## ted_BSR

Overnight in buttermilk.  Rinse with cold tap water.  Season with salt and pepper and grill medium rare.

I am gonna try the apple juice after the butter milk routine.


----------



## Scabman

*marinates*

I love the allegro  it's great if i plan to grill. If i am going to fry I season and pour evaprated milk over the steaks then flour and fry. The key to me is never cook deer past medium rare.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Try some of the Jack Daniel's marinade in the zip lock bags. Slay yo Mama good!
However the secret to good deer meat is proper care BEFORE it ever reaches the kitchen. A good clean swift kill means a deer with little adrenalin pumping thru the meat. Then it's a matter of getting it cooled down quickly and trimming the fat off. Take care of it properly and it's better than beef any day.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Know I,m gonna take heat but Dales for me. I keep going back to it. Don,t know what it is but I love the stuff- but I like salt alot so maybe that's it.


----------



## Cottontail

Randy8216 said:


> Italian dressing is a good quick and easy one, ive also heard of coca-cola but never tried it



x2 the best..


----------



## stev

Non pasteruized butter milk


----------



## yellowhammer73

allegro is great. but not on back strap. just cut 3/4 inch round steaks and rub a small amount of your favorite rub on then and pan fry. mmmmmmmmm!!! they are great!


----------



## Brian Groce

Paymaster said:


> Fresh ground pepper and a little salt right before cooking. I love the taste of venison. I don't want to change that with a marinade.



I agree!!
I do add a little bacon to venison when I grind it for the fat and a touch of smoke taste.

Main thing-DON'T over cook it.


----------



## gatorbait08

Lonnie in the mountains said:


> The best marinate for deer meat is ALLEGRO regular, hands down!
> Try it once and you will never use Dales, Italian dressing or anything else ever again. Just make sure it is the regular Allegro.



Yep, I put it in a zip lock the night before and let sit in the fridge. I havent come across anything better.


----------



## bilgerat

Bud light


----------

